
JavaScript Is Not Expressive - amk_
http://jezenthomas.com/javascript-is-not-expressive/
======
urvader
Please look at the extensions of JS in ES6 for better solutions of the
problems you talk about in the article. Symbols for example

export const ADD_TODO = 'ADD_TODO'

Can be written as

export const ADD_TODO = Symbol()

Also:

The class statement that helps express the intention of a function.

The power of JS is that you can choose your own style and evolve the code
between paradigms when you need to. Most other languages forces you to one
paradigm.

~~~
smt88
C++, C#, PHP, Python, Ruby, and probably many other languages also support
multiple paradigms. Few modern languages are deeply coupled with a paradigm,
and the ones that are aren't popular.

I personally strongly prefer languages that force a paradigm and therefore
decrease creativity and variation between coding styles.

------
smt88
TypeScript with tslint solved the specific problems mentioned here. That said,
experienced devs know JS sucks, but we use it because it's popular. We need a
better language that rivals JS in popularity.

